# Real convenience store-Knife attack



## Ram (Dec 2, 2006)

Check out this attack. The guy was lucky to come out alive.

http://media1.yourdailymedia.com/files/FhkEMYuzR6Y1.wmv


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 2, 2006)

ya that he is ... lucky man... really nothing he could've done, he did a nice frontal kick though but that brought the one wearing the black hoodie into the fray and he was overwhelmed. 

Lucky guy.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 3, 2006)

It goes to show that when the attacker has the knife and you are unarmed and they use the off hand to shield or protect the weapon for the stab attack. 

I am glad he survived.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 3, 2006)

He was incredibly fortunate and hopefully his scars and wounds were not that bad.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 3, 2006)

I had a lot of trouble following the grainy video, unfortunately.


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 4, 2006)

Scary stuff indeed.  

The clerk was fortunate, but he also helped himself by never losing complete control.  Many people would have panicked.  

I think they showed this video on one of those Police Video shows on Spike.


----------



## masherdong (Dec 23, 2006)

What's messed up is when the commentator said that the store would not pay for his time off when he was in the hospital.  That is messed up!


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Dec 23, 2006)

Hope those guys got caught, glad the clerk made it


----------



## Bigshadow (Dec 23, 2006)

Disturbing!   I am glad the cashier made it out alive.


----------



## JerryL (Jan 15, 2007)

It looks like he might have done well had it been one-on-one. He certainly got the first attacker to respond. Unfortunately, he did not succeed in controlling position. He was, understandably, very concerned with that first weapon and it allowed someone to come over the counter with a second one to his back.


----------



## jazkiljok (Jan 30, 2007)

JerryL said:


> It looks like he might have done well had it been one-on-one. He certainly got the first attacker to respond. Unfortunately, he did not succeed in controlling position. He was, understandably, very concerned with that first weapon and it allowed someone to come over the counter with a second one to his back.



two guys trying to stab you with knives while you're boxed in. this guy probably did as well as most trained martial artists would have in a similar situation.

he got out alive. 

and it's morally indefensible of the store not to pay him for his stay in the hospital.


----------

